# Brand New HR44 Internet Connection Problem



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I just had an HR44 installed today about 7 hours ago. I started downloading some On Demand content and a couple of moments later (after it said the show had been added to my playlist) I got a message that said "There was a problem connecting to the internet. Please test your connection." So I ran the test and got an error message that said "Network: Playback errors due to dropped connections." After that I checked and saw that the show I was downloading was indeed downloading, but very slowly.

So I called technical support at Directv and they said the receiver needed 24 hours for everything to be fully downloaded. I know that's true of the guide, but can that be relevant to getting these kinds of errors? And, oh yes, one more thing: I'm not having this problem with an older HR24 I've got. It's downloading On Demand stuff just fine.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

We need more information about your setup... Wireless, wired, CCK, HR44 as CCK, etc?


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

It's connected to the internet via the DECA. An Ethernet cable into the DECA and then coax from the DECA into the receiver. Not sure what CCK means.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Why is there a DECA on the 44? You only need internet into 44, or use its wireless ability and it puts all your receivers on your network.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't know. Installer said I needed it. Do you think it might help if I disconnected it and ran the Ethernet cable directly into the 44? Right now, it appears to be working in the sense that my HR24 is connected to the internet from it.



> Why is there a DECA on the 44? You only need internet into 44, or use its wireless ability and it puts all your receivers on your network.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

How about: does anyone think the person I spoke to at Directv could be right, that this could just be an issue of the receiver needing 24 hours to download everything it needs?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

How about: does anyone think the person I spoke to at Directv could be right, that this could just be an issue of the receiver needing 24 hours to download everything it needs?

It's usually a minimum of 24 hours.
Mobile...


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks, that's helpful. So I guess I should just wait until tomorrow afternoon and see how it behaves downloading then. I just didn't see how the 24 hour period applied to something like internet access.



> It's usually a minimum of 24 hours.
> Mobile...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Some other people have reported problems with VOD even though everything else with their internet systems works fine. Personally, we can only get the slowest DSL here, so my download speed via VOD is atrocious.

You might try getting rid of the white Deca box and just plugging the ethernet cable directly into the box. One less piece of equipment to deal with.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm going to give it until we're past the 24 hour time tomorrow and see if things are working better. Then I may give that a shot. I'm really enjoying the 44 otherwise. The "mini" is so cool. I can't believe how small it is! Hopefully we can get this wrinkle ironed out shortly.



> Some other people have reported problems with VOD even though everything else with their internet systems works fine. Personally, we can only get the slowest DSL here, so my download speed via VOD is atrocious.
> 
> You might try getting rid of the white Deca box and just plugging the ethernet cable directly into the box. One less piece of equipment to deal with.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't think it will work right with an external deca hooked up to the HR44. Remove it and hook the sat coax directly to the hr44 which has deca built into it. The Hr44 has wireless lan built in also, and it will guide you during network setup to link to your wireless router (it you have one). I don't think that waiting 24 hours will help this problem.


----------



## fazzmanic (Aug 21, 2007)

I too had the HR44 and 2 clients installed yesterday. The installer told me that if you connect Ethernet to the HR44 it will break the whole-home dvr functionality. He said connecting to Wifi with HR44 is the way to go (wont break anything). You do not need DECA for the HR44. If connecting the network physically breaks anything, I cannot confirm or deny as I haven't tested it yet.

Good luck.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Some installers haven't got recent training. 

The best way to go is ethernet direct to the HR44.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You should not use more than one connection type to the router. Use WiFi only if you have to. Best is ethernet direct to HR44, equally good is a CCK which inserts the internet connection which is then shared by the coax in a Whole Home setup.


----------



## h_a_h_3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Installer also told me not to use my ethernet cable on the HR44 that had been plugged into the HR21. Wireless is slower than wired, I plugged it in and re-ran network setup. No CCK/DECA extra boxes and VOD, Pandora, etc. works fine.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I eliminated the Deca and now have one coax and Ethernet cable running directly to the 44 and it looks like everything's functioning as it should. Curiously, I'm still getting an error message when I run the system test for the Network. It reads "Playback errors due to dropped connections. This receiver appears to be experiencing network playback errors. If you are experiencing problems watching recorded content, please call customer service . . ." I'm not sure what's up with this, but I'm not experiencing problems watching recorded content. The MRV seems to be working smoothly. My only remaining minor concern is that it's taking VOD content a very long time to download - I'm guestimating over 3 hours for a one hour show. But this may be because my 44, unlike my 24, is not giving me the option to do a faster download at 720p.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds right, all except the VOD download speed.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I may have spoken too soon. The 44 got 68% through downloading an episode of "Six Feet Under" and I got a message saying it was unable to continue downloading it and that it would try again later. Supramom2000 mentioned others having trouble with their Genies and VOD. I wonder if this is what others have seen.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Why is there a DECA on the 44? You only need internet into 44, or use its wireless ability and it puts all your receivers on your network.


Installers still seem to think the CCK is required.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't think it will work right with an external deca hooked up to the HR44. Remove it and hook the sat coax directly to the hr44 which has deca built into it. The Hr44 has wireless lan built in also, and it will guide you during network setup to link to your wireless router (it you have one). I don't think that waiting 24 hours will help this problem.


It will work with a CCK attached to it, but the CCK is not needed and can be excluded.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I have Ethernet connected to HR44 and I also can't watch On-Demand programs, but whole home and everything else works fine.
It also have the same message as the OP, although it seems fine via the system test as I get the usual no phone line message, It works fine on the HR24


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

acostapimps said:


> I have Ethernet connected to HR44 and I also can't watch On-Demand programs, but whole home and everything else works fine.
> It also have the same message as the OP, although it seems fine via the system test as I get the usual no phone line message, It works fine on the HR24


Are we talking streaming here? Can you download?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Both


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

The Merg said:


> It will work with a CCK attached to it, but the CCK is not needed and can be excluded.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Just took a look at my recently installed HR44 and I have the CCK attached. It appears to be installed properly- CCK-coax to SWM16, Ethernet to CCK. My system seems to be working fine other than a few freeze ups while fast forwarding or rewinding that are cured by rewinding a touch. And a failure on one occasion of being able to access a recording on a DVR on the whole home system, cured by rebooting that DVR.
Questions:
1. So is there any significant benefit in removing the CCK? I'm guessing it is as simple as removing and plugging the Ethernet cable into the HR44. 
2. Any menu setup adjustments required? 
3. Do I need to remove the coax line that was connected to the CCK from the 4 way splitter that connects to the swim16 and install a terminator?
4. How is the whole home system now connected? Is it thru the coax line connected to the HR44? This coax line is connected to a 4 way splitter that is connected to the swim 16.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just took a look at my recently installed HR44 and I have the CCK attached. It appears to be installed properly- CCK-coax to SWM16, Ethernet to CCK. My system seems to be working fine other than a few freeze ups while fast forwarding or rewinding that are cured by rewinding a touch. And a failure on one occasion of being able to access a recording on a DVR on the whole home system, cured by rebooting that DVR.
Questions:
1. So is there any significant benefit in removing the CCK? I'm guessing it is as simple as removing and plugging the Ethernet cable into the HR44. 
2. Any menu setup adjustments required? 
3. Do I need to remove the coax line that was connected to the CCK from the 4 way splitter that connects to the swim16 and install a terminator?
4. How is the whole home system now connected? Is it thru the coax line connected to the HR44? This coax line is connected to a 4 way splitter that is connected to the swim 16.


1. One less device that you have to have plugged in. One less device that can be the cause of failure in your system. Personally, I'd remove it if you can easily plug an Ethernet cable into the HR44. The CCK is a good device if you can't run Ethernet to the Genie and you have another coax run that is near an Ethernet run.

2. Nothing needed.

3. That would be best. Anytime you have a coax run from a splitter and it does not go to anything, it should be terminated. Plus, it is always best to terminate the run at the splitter, if possible.

4. The Whole Home network is over your coax network. The CCK is just a way to bridge the coax network to your home network so that you can access the Internet, use the DirecTV app for iPad, use a GenieGo device, etc. The HR44 is able to create that bridge itself so the CCK is not needed.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Merg, just what I assumed but did not know for sure. This forum and members like you is soooo helpfull!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

VOD was having issues yesterday as well as GenieGo activations and DirecTV everywhere


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

shendley said:


> Thanks, that's helpful. So I guess I should just wait until tomorrow afternoon and see how it behaves downloading then. I just didn't see how the 24 hour period applied to something like internet access.


Perhaps because the receiver is "busy"downloading all of the other "required stuff"


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Some installers haven't got recent training.
> 
> The best way to go is ethernet direct to the HR44.


Or a Broadband DECA which will accomplish the same results.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Installers still seem to think the CCK is required.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Not sure they "seem" to think is required, but more like it pays more to them. So I see no problem letting the tech install the DECA BB and remove it afterwards


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Or a Broadband DECA which will accomplish the same results.


Yes, same connection, but many prefer to have fewer items drawing power, neater install, etc., so my recommendation was called "*better*" for those reasons.

*Best* is to let the CCK be installed, then switch out to ethernet direct into the Genie where easily done. CCK then is a back up in the spare parts box. (Has to be deactivated if using the Genie ethernet in.)


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

What I'm seeing appears to be some kind of intermittent disconnect problem. The show I was downloading yesterday eventually downloaded successfully. But occasionally I get the message saying something like, 'Unable to access. Will try again later.' This happened again today as I started downloading a show. But I just checked and we're up to 56% downloaded now.



> I have Ethernet connected to HR44 and I also can't watch On-Demand programs, but whole home and everything else works fine.
> It also have the same message as the OP, although it seems fine via the system test as I get the usual no phone line message, It works fine on the HR24
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, same connection, but many prefer to have fewer items drawing power, neater install, etc., so my recommendation was called "*better*" for those reasons.
> 
> *Best* is to let the CCK be installed, then switch out to ethernet direct into the Genie where easily done. CCK then is a back up in the spare parts box. (Has to be deactivated if using the Genie ethernet in.)


What needs to be deactivated?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The CCK and ethernet into a Genie don't like each other, and will cause problems.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> The CCK and ethernet into a Genie don't like each other, and will cause problems.


Not sure I'm following that. You can use the CCK or Ethernet to the Genie, but not both. I had a CCK until I removed it for a direct Ethernet connection. I had no issues.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

One cannot have ethernet into Genie and a CCK installed elsewhere_* at the same time*_ without conflict.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> One cannot have ethernet into Genie and a CCK installed elsewhere_* at the same time*_ without conflict.


Okay. That's what I thought you meant.

- Merg


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Not sure I'm following that. You can use the CCK or Ethernet to the Genie, but not both. I had a CCK until I removed it for a direct Ethernet connection. I had no issues.
> 
> - Merg


He used "AND" which makes both at the same time


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

peds48 said:


> He used "AND" which makes both at the same time


I see that now.

- Merg


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, same connection, but many prefer to have fewer items drawing power, neater install, etc., so my recommendation was called "*better*" for those reasons.
> 
> *Best* is to let the CCK be installed, then switch out to ethernet direct into the Genie where easily done. CCK then is a back up in the spare parts box. (Has to be deactivated if using the Genie ethernet in.)


I'm with you Laxguy. I plan to remove the CCK and keep it around for a backup in the event of a failure. Also In a scenario where a HR44 fails and D* ships a replacement that happens to be a HR34 I believe you would need the CCK right??

By the way to the Thread Starter. I signed up for HBO today and have downloaded several shows apparently without issue, need to view them to be sure. My set up is what you originally had CCK connected to router by Ethernet & CCK connected by coax to SWIM16. I will soon remove the CCK and connect Ethernet to the HR44 direct.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

ticmxman said:


> I'm with you Laxguy. I plan to remove the CCK and keep it around for a backup in the event of a failure. Also In a scenario where a HR44 fails and D* ships a replacement that happens to be a HR34 I believe you would need the CCK right??


Depends on how was the HR44 connected. if it was wireless, then you need the CCK. if you had ethernet, then no, no CCK.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Though I'm still curious as to why I get these intermittent disconnects when downloading VOD content, this issue has improved enough that I don't consider it a significant problem anymore. It may take a bit longer to download the content because of the disconnects (but, then again, my download speed from AT&T is so slow, downloads without the "faster download" option are always going to be pretty slow), but eventually it gets to my hard drive and I'm happy. If I need something faster, I'll go downstairs to my HR24 and download it with the faster download option and stream it upstairs.


----------

